# Phrag. Jason Fischer 'True Blood'



## paphioland (Dec 10, 2009)

This originated at Orchids Limited



Phrag. Jason Fischer
(besseae 'Rick Hunter' x Mem. Dick Clements 'Red Wing')

This is blooming on a small single growth plant with one start just popping out. Pretty impressed with it especially on such an immature plant.


----------



## paphioland (Dec 10, 2009)

Jason any info on the parents?


----------



## Roly0217 (Dec 10, 2009)

That's one gorgeous red Phrag!!!! If and when I get my first Phrag I want something like this. Congratulations !!!!


----------



## raymond (Dec 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## John M (Dec 11, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## Jorch (Dec 11, 2009)

Love the color! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 11, 2009)

yes, great color and very nice shape!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely color!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 11, 2009)

:clap: Very beautiful!


----------



## Clark (Dec 11, 2009)

Hot!


----------



## etex (Dec 11, 2009)

Very beautiful! I love the vibrant red!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 11, 2009)

Scrumptious *red*! :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Dec 11, 2009)

that is great


----------



## GuRu (Dec 11, 2009)

That's what I call *red* preconditioned my monitor reproduces the colour exactly. :drool: :drool:
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2009)

Roly0217 said:


> That's one gorgeous red Phrag!!!! If and when I get my first Phrag I want something like this. Congratulations !!!!



What are you waiting for!?  
Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2009)

:drool: GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 11, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> yes, great color and very nice shape!!! Jean


Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea, it kicks butt alright!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2009)

Very beautiful Paphioland.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 12, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!

e-spice


----------



## Jason Fischer (Dec 12, 2009)

paphioland said:


> Jason any info on the parents?



The 'Rick Hunter' besseae parent comes from an old Orchid Zone sib of ('Ozone' x 'Eat my Dust'), which still are excellent breeders for size and color. 

The Mem. Dick Clements 'Red Wing' is the best breeding MDC we have, but I don't know when or where it originated from. It has been here for as long as I can remember. It tends to grow fast and throw out multiple growths.

I've only flowered 3 of these so far, so it's nice to see this! So far, one of the three I have flowered looks very similar to this one.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 12, 2009)

Simply superb


----------



## paphioland (Dec 16, 2009)

Jason Fischer said:


> The 'Rick Hunter' besseae parent comes from an old Orchid Zone sib of ('Ozone' x 'Eat my Dust'), which still are excellent breeders for size and color.
> 
> The Mem. Dick Clements 'Red Wing' is the best breeding MDC we have, but I don't know when or where it originated from. It has been here for as long as I can remember. It tends to grow fast and throw out multiple growths.
> 
> I've only flowered 3 of these so far, so it's nice to see this! So far, one of the three I have flowered looks very similar to this one.



Thanks Jason


----------



## toddybear (Dec 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

